# Sydney 23 September LCR



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

Ken,

How long are you going to be out for on Sunday ? I was planning on fishing the fresh but have decided that I'll go and chase some bream and EP's in the salt. I'll br launching from up near the weir (just down from there acctuall, not exactlly sure what it's called) and making my way down to Fig Tree area. I'm not sure how long it is going to take me but if your still hanging around i'll come over and say G'day.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

kraley said:


> Heya Fletcher.
> 
> I was going to fish the runout in the main river from about 6:00 onwards. The family will probably meet me about 10 to head up the LCR and we'll be around there until about 2:00pm.
> 
> I'll be on channel 25 UHF if you want to hook up. I won't be up by the wier, more like down in Tambourine bay....


Don't have a UHF yet. May be launching from Fig Tree now, just depends on a few things. i'll be in a Orange - Redy Espri. Hope to see you out there.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------

